# Finatics February Specials



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Highlights include:

Aquaclear HOB Filter Sale

Aquaclear HOB Filter Media - Buy 2 get 1 free.

Potted and bunched plants - Buy 2 get 1 free.

Large sized Rummynose and Cardinal Tetras - $2.00 each

See attached flyer for details.

https://www.facebook.com/finatics.aquarium.store?fref=nf

Monday to Wednesday 11AM - 6PM
Thursday to Friday 11AM - 9PM
Saturday to Sunday 11AM - 5PM

6200 Dixie Road, Units 105 & 106
Mississauga, Ontario L5T2E1
Telephone (905) 565-1232


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Very healthy cardinals here. Didn't notice the rummy nose.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

cb1021 said:


> Very healthy cardinals here. Didn't notice the rummy nose.


I saw them and they were very nice.

I picked up some red rainbows to add to my group. Mike has a nice selection of rainbows at the moment including yellow, bleheri and some incredible millennium rainbows.

Also some very nice discus and plecos too.
--
Paul


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

makes me wish I drove :/ great fish and Mike is a great guy to deal with


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Just read this on the Finatics Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/finatics.aquarium.store?fref=nf

WOW! just got in some XL Red and White KOHAKU swordtails that are amazing! Haven't seen livebearers this nice in a long time in a store! HURRY IN as there are only 60 available! 
Price is $9.99 each!


----------

